

The problem with metro is it’s hard to differentiate - wallflower
http://www.riagenic.com/archives/889

======
pedalpete
Though I somewhat agree with the longevity of metro, I'm still loving it now,
and I hope that developers do original things with it.

By comparison, I find iOS looks very old as well. The example about the 'new
iPad' in the post likely wasn't talk about how innovative the iPad UX/UI is.
It isn't. The iCons are as they have always been. The structure of the screens
is the same as the original Palm devices, and I'm sure they weren't the first.

The poster talks about how he feels Microsoft is screwing up because they are
targeting the 'tech crowd' rather than the average man, but seems to ignore
that Apple targeted the creative crowd, which later fed their growth into a
mainstream market.

I don't think this is something Microsoft considered, as they're just not
great marketers, but this could be a huge boon to Microsoft in the long-term.
If the tech crowd loves Microsoft products, and uses them and talks about
them, and becomes snobs about anybody using Apple (doubtful), this could play
into Microsofts hands. It's worth a shot at least.

After using WP7 for more for a year, I still find it to be beautiful, I think
the challenge isn't as the poster explains it, but rather it is difficult for
an app developer to create an icon which really stands out, which is what I
thought the post would be about originally.

